# .Recon MOS



## BloodStripe (Jan 17, 2019)

Why does Recon carry multiple MOS's now? Everyone used to be an 0321, now they have it broken apart by if a Marine is parachute or combat diver qualified. Is it solely for manning purposes? Is it easier to just look at an MOS number rather than actually look at their SRB? 

https://blog.sandboxx.us/2018/03/06/marine-corps-infantry-jobs/


----------



## Gunz (Jan 17, 2019)

BITD they were split up as 8652 and 8654. Maybe HQMC is reverting to a similar set-up. There was even an 8662 MOS, IIRC, for "Parachutist."


----------



## Board and Seize (Jan 17, 2019)

Long story short, every (enlisted) Recon Marine _is_ an 0321

From the linked article, you can see that 0321 is a PMOS while 0323, 0324, and 0326 are NMOSs.

Here's a screenshot from the MOS Manual (MCO 1200.17E, located here) explaining the different types of MOSs:
View media item 12
The old 8652/4 #s were BMOS, which no longer exist as a thing - I think the transition happened at the end of 2007.

Finally, here's the section on the Recon MOSs (pages 3-41 to 3-45):
View album 4


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 17, 2019)

Good info. 

I’ve added to the Recon reference thread. 

Notice - Marine Corps Recon and/or MARSOC - Start Here


----------



## Board and Seize (Jan 17, 2019)

While I'm digging around on MCPEL and linking docs, here's two more:


MCWP 2-25 Ground Reconnaissance Operations (This should be required reading for every Recon Marine and hopeful)
​
NAVMAC 3500.55C w/ CH1 Reconnaissance T&R Manual (This is mostly comprised of the Recon METL. Appendices include Acronyms,  Terms & Definitions, and MOS-Specific Physical Standards)


----------



## Teufel (Jan 17, 2019)

All recon billets are now 0326, airborne and dive qualified Reconnaissance Marine, instead of 0321. This affects formal school allocations and funding.


----------



## Board and Seize (Jan 17, 2019)

Teufel said:


> All recon billets are now 0326, airborne and five qualified Reconnaissance Marine, instead of 0321. This affects formal school allocations and funding.



@Teufel, did the training pipeline ever get formalized?


----------



## Teufel (Jan 17, 2019)

I think they are still working that.


----------



## Chip03 (Jan 27, 2019)

Board and Seize said:


> @Teufel, did the training pipeline ever get formalized?


Recent BRC grad here, 1-19. The training pipeline is a thing now. The junior Marines in my course are currently attending Dive —> Airborne —> SERE —> MMPC then heading to the fleet.


----------



## Teufel (Jan 27, 2019)

Chip03 said:


> Recent BRC grad here, 1-19. The training pipeline is a thing now. The junior Marines in my course are currently attending Dive —> Airborne —> SERE —> MMPC then heading to the fleet.


Really! All of them?


----------



## arch_angel (Jan 27, 2019)

Are you aware if they're formalizing the pipeline for officers as well or are they just heading straight to the BN after BRC?


----------



## Chip03 (Jan 28, 2019)

Teufel said:


> Really! All of them?


 Yes sir, the stipulation is that if you fail out of any one school you forego the pipeline and head straight to the fleet.

To answer arch_angel’s question, it’s really up to career timing (i.e. BRPC/BRC between deployments/etc). The schoolhouse will do their best to set you up for success.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 28, 2019)

The fleet ain't so bad. Sometimes you even get to shoot bad guys.


----------



## arch_angel (Jan 28, 2019)

Sweet, thanks for the info.


----------



## Teufel (Jan 28, 2019)

Chip03 said:


> Yes sir, the stipulation is that if you fail out of any one school you forego the pipeline and head straight to the fleet.
> 
> To answer arch_angel’s question, it’s really up to career timing (i.e. BRPC/BRC between deployments/etc). The schoolhouse will do their best to set you up for success.


That’s great. I was working that with some friends back in 2009 but wasn’t getting far fast. Good to see it finally went through.


----------



## butler (Jan 30, 2019)

Chip03 said:


> Recent BRC grad here, 1-19. The training pipeline is a thing now. The junior Marines in my course are currently attending Dive —> Airborne —> SERE —> MMPC then heading to the fleet.





Chip03 said:


> Yes sir, the stipulation is that if you fail out of any one school you forego the pipeline and head straight to the fleet.



First off, congratulations.

Second, that's a lot of successive kicks in the dick:
13 weeks of MCRD 
8 weeks of SOI
5 week of BPRC
10 weeks of BRC
8 weeks of dive school
3 weeks of jump school
3 weeks of SERE-C
4 weeks of MMPC

And if you fail any one of these at any point along the pipeline, you go straight to the fleet? 

You Reconnaissance Marines never cease to amaze me. Privileged to support you.


----------



## Teufel (Jan 30, 2019)

1st Force used to require all officers to attend BRC and Ranger school back to back before attending any insert schools. It only stopped when the op tempo spiked during the GWOT.


----------

